# Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine



## ogkarate (Feb 17, 2002)

Does anybody have quality and reliability info on workhorse chassis and Vortec engine? An RV dealer told me there are service and warrenty problems. He told me to check on line to prove his point. So far I've only heard good things!


----------



## golfergo (Feb 17, 2002)

Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine

With only 3300 miles on my 2002 Dolphin LX with Workhorse chassis and 8100 Vortec, I am very happy. Previous 7.2 Vortec were also good performers.
   Workhorse gave a complimentary front end allignment after unit was loaded in case allignment had changed since new. It hadn't
   Will know more after trip to FMCA convention in Perry GA in March.


----------



## golfergo (Feb 17, 2002)

Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine

With only 3300 miles on our 2002 Dolphin Lx with Workhorse chassis and 8.1 Vorted engine, I am very satisfied so far. However the Allison transmission is very noisy.
  Will know more after trip to FMCA convention in Perry GA in March.


----------



## drummerman (Feb 17, 2002)

Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine

Check out my post.  New chevy trucks.

Drummerman


----------



## Skip (Dec 31, 2002)

Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine

I am considering purchasing a new 2003 Dolphin LX 36 foot on a workhorse chasis. Can anyone e-mail some info.


----------



## phillyg (Jan 6, 2003)

Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine

Ogkarate,

I have started to see a few complaints about the WH chassis.  However, that is to be expected as more and more of them are on the road now.  At this point and if I were buying a new MH today, I would look at both the Ford and WH, but I have a preconceived notion that WH is the better product (and I'm a Ford kind of guy).


----------



## AllisonMan (Apr 5, 2003)

Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine

Hi there. I work in the NW at the Allison Distributor for WA, OR, Alaska and Hawaii.If you have a problem with noise in your transmission and are in the area, please stop by and we will look at it for free and let you know if everything is OK.I am in the Ridgefield, WA branch.


----------



## simplyus (Jun 22, 2003)

Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine

quote:_Originally posted by ogkarate_

Does anybody have quality and reliability info on workhorse chassis and Vortec engine? An RV dealer told me there are service and warrenty problems. He told me to check on line to prove his point. So far I've only heard good things!



We are purchasing a 3550 bsl rexhall aerbus, and we would not buy anything but the workhorse.  I think RV places tell you that in hopes that you will find one thing wrong with it.  We talked to a workhorse repair shop, and he said he does not have many replares when it comes to workhorse, unless the person driving it forgets to put oil in it..  He has been a repair shop for workhorse for "5" years. 

Good luck with you decision, unless you have already decided.  LOL

 :laugh:


----------



## faro (Aug 6, 2003)

Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine

 Having a problem with shifting after driving awhile. Drives fine but when we try to back we get a clunk and backup stops. Get a clunk again when we try to go forward and we lock into third.  Have to turn the engine off to be able to back.


----------



## AllisonMan (Aug 9, 2003)

Workhorse chassis & Vortec Engine

Hi Faro, 
You need this looked at. There is a problem either with differential or transmission. I would suspect TCM of the transmission. The workhorse chassis has the transmission computer mounted right above the radiator and gets too much heat. The brand new coaches are now coming out with more airflow to cool the computer.Thanks


----------

